# C/F B14 200sx Syndicate Kustomz Trunk...



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

More pics will be added to www.syndicatekutomz.com tomarrow.
Thanks again SAMO for the great pics!!!!
Thanks Randy for use of the ride!!!!!!!

B14 sentra trunk soon....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

AWESOME! cant wait to see the sentra ones! good luck man and keep up the good work.


on a side note what rear bumper is that, it looks like its falling apart


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Drift, We are going to be cutting out the center section when we install his skirts....


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

mike, good timing! :thumbup: that looks sweet. im not sure how quick i can get money to repair it though. i gotta get the sentra fixed so i can sell it!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks very good

:thumbup:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks Guys Spread the word..............


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks great. Need 2 save $$$$ in a hurry. :cheers:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Well i will be here and it looks like it might lt might be around for a while before i break the mold....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looks freakin awesome. BTW, I tried calling and emailing you today. The trunklid from my sentra is all wraped up. I need you to get UPS here next week. Call me up if you need anything.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn man...i like that alot...i need $500...


----------

